# Ariens Compact Snowblower with Subaru Engine?



## joed (Dec 26, 2001)

I'm looking to purchase a new snowblower this fall. I don't have a very large property so I decided to focus on the compact snowblowers. My final 3 choices are:
1. Ariens Compact 22" with 169 cc Robin Subaru engine.
2. Ariens Compact 24" with 205 cc Briggs snow series engine.
3. Toro compact 22: (722 model #) with 205 cc Briggs series engine.

Does anybody have any experience with any of these models or can give me some feedback? I especially would like some feedback on that Subaru engine. Thanks, in advance, to all who reply.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Ariens has always been a quality snowblower. Buddy has a generator with that subaru engine. Works great. Havent seen one on a snowblower yet though. You can always find parts for a briggs motor though, I just rebuilt one on an old gilson snowblower that was 25 years old. Just my 2 cents


----------

